# show your turkey weapons



## neckringer (Feb 2, 2007)

I dont have anything real special.
here are mine.
first is my new 1800.00 dollar mossberg and an old browing magnum that i have never carried in the woods. I would like to kill a bird with it though. 30" full.
the other is what I have been huntin with for the last few years. a benelli sbe that I was shooting a pure gold choke out of but now it is retired from turkeys and back to fowl and deer.


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 2, 2007)

*My Rem 12Ga. 870 SPS-T Thumbhole w/ Indian Creek choke*


----------



## Gadget (Feb 3, 2007)

What constriction is that Indian Creek?? They don't list any sizes on their website.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 3, 2007)

here is mine and my boys. i have an 835 and he has a bantam in 20. 
i hope this year the bird comes out in front of us instead of behind.
 this bird should have been his, not mine!!!


----------



## alphachief (Feb 3, 2007)

I normally carry my 870 Wingmaster Mag...but last year for old times sake, I carried the 30 year old 1100...she's never let me down.


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 3, 2007)

Gadget said:


> What constriction is that Indian Creek?? They don't list any sizes on their website.



.650


----------



## Greg Tench (Feb 4, 2007)

These are my mossbergs


----------



## crowe1187 (Feb 4, 2007)

how do you spend $1800 on a mossberg? is it gold plated?


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 4, 2007)

crowe1187 said:


> how do you spend $1800 on a mossberg? is it gold plated?



Look here.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=98108


----------



## Gun Docc (Feb 4, 2007)

here's mine and it's all you need as you only get one chance at making the shot count






easy to carry weighing in at 5 3/4 pounds






it's been sudden death on quite a few birds over the years


----------



## Hoyt (Feb 4, 2007)

I been using my Old Virginia 20ga. flintlock..but this yr. I'm building another one..Berk's Co. 20ga. flintlock..only I'm putting a turkey barrel on it. Will be 34" long and go to 58cal right at the muzzle. People tell me that have them they kill gobblers out to 45yds. I just want it to pattern at 30 to 35yds. I'll be doing good to get it built by March..parts should be arriving next wk.


----------



## rocket (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey Gundoc, that's sweet looking scattergun.  Tell us more about it.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 5, 2007)

Here's mine


H&R 20ga single shot
Browning BPS 12ga
Browning BPS NWTF 12ga
Benelli Super Black Eagle II 12ga
Browning Citori 525 12ga


Turkey hunted with all of em except the Citori, bought primarily as a wing shooter but plan on taking a turk or two with it some time.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 5, 2007)

engraving on the BPS receiver by Micheal Collins.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 5, 2007)

Gadget said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> H&R 20ga single shot
> ...




Nice collection of bird killers there!


----------



## Gadget (Feb 5, 2007)

If I get another it'll be this Browning Cynergy O/U in Breakup. Very nice gun, light and nimble; even with 26 inch barrels it's 2 inches shorter than my 24 auto and pumps.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 5, 2007)

Here's mine..

Remington 1187 SP....Got a "undertaker" choke in her....


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Feb 5, 2007)

pic courtesy of Benelli.
Great gun. I even shot clays w/ it and did well. The pistol grip means I don't even punch myself in the face when I shoot


----------



## Gun Docc (Feb 5, 2007)

Howdy Folks,



			
				rocket said:
			
		

> Hey Gundoc, that's sweet looking scattergun. Tell us more about it.


 


seems i remember posting this before but i must of been dreaming...hehehe 

here is a little info on my turkey killer

my favorite turkey gun is a custom built Savage model 220-A hammerless single barrel with a tang safety. these guns were made from 1938-1965 so they are kinda hard to come by nowadays.

the gun weighs in at 5 3/4 pounds and is a dream to tote around in these mountains. 








over the years with me being a Gunsmith , i have owned all kinds of shotguns that i had turkey hunted with but none even compare for me ....lol 

the turkey gun has had just about all that you can imagine done to it to enhance the way it shoots and handles.

Point of aim is dead on with just a front bead when sighting down the ventilated rib (built it this way)and it shoots in excess of 98 percent patterns at 40 yards easily with #4 or #5 shot and No it was not easy to achieve this...lol 

the gun has a 3 inch chambered 26 inch custom ventilated rib barrel that has been highly modified to achieve my goals in a turkey gun. 

the barrel has had the forcing cone lengthened(then highly polished) to  be three inches long ahead of the 3 inch chamber then the bore size has been backbored(then highly polished) to a larger size of .742 (standard is .729) to shorten the wad column and reduce felt recoil further , then it has a custom .650 choke tube(Rem-Choke style) made by Hastings installed (by custom i mean i have modified the internal configuration of it to suit my purpose). all this gives me around .092 thousandths of constriction for my tuned choke/bore combination. 

Yeah it DOES kick a little with it being so light but I've got a very good recoil pad made by Terminator (USA Products)installed and it also has a padded Sorbothane comb on the stock in the cheek area coverd with a (Mossy Oak stock cover by Beartooth products) as well as a molded finger hand grip with a palm swell (notice it in the pic's) to enhance your grip and tame it a bit 

anyways you never feel it when ole tom walks out and you pull the trigger and this is my number one goal 

one shot is all you need and you make sure of your shot with a single barrel. 
If there happens to be more than one turk ? well then that is another hunt.

there is a lot more to a turkey gun than just picking one off the shelf at the local sporting goods store......lol 

Hey Rick,
it's hard to hide $$$$.......hehe 
drop me a PM, i got a question fer ya




Take Care,


----------



## rocket (Feb 6, 2007)

Very nice, no doubt Gun docc!  
I've got a 12ga. BPS that serves it's purpose for turkeys, but would like to do something like what you have there one day.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 6, 2007)

Here is my gobbler stopper...

Remington 870 Express Magnum, 26" barrel, Hastings .660 choke...  I'll be adding a Simms R3 to it this weekend, along with another choke that I'm not decided on.  Probably a Jelly Head so that I can try some Nitro's I had given to me...


I also have a NEF Pardner in 12ga that I'll be sending off soon to get it cut down and rem-choked.  I know it'll kick like a mule, but it'll be a "loaner" so let it kick.


----------



## Timbo 66 (Feb 7, 2007)

*MY TURKEY GUN*

ENCORE 12 GAUGE 3"


----------



## jeshoffstall (Feb 7, 2007)

*Gadget,*

I see you have a sight on your SBE II, was it drilled and tapped from the factory?

I have an SBE and it is not drilled for a scope/sight base


----------



## ed'sboy (Feb 7, 2007)

Nothing special. Remington 1100 magnum with 30 inch barrell, Undertaker choke. Added synthetic stocks, custom camo job by yours truly Ain't real pretty to look at but the turkeys don't seem to mind.


----------



## duckbill (Feb 7, 2007)

This is my newly acquired 11-87 SP-T


----------



## Gadget (Feb 7, 2007)

jeshoffstall said:


> I see you have a sight on your SBE II, was it drilled and tapped from the factory?
> 
> I have an SBE and it is not drilled for a scope/sight base





Mine came already tapped, and I have a weaver base cut down so I'm only using the front two holes and only the front slot of the base.

You can get it tapped, that's what I would do, hate those saddle mounts.


----------



## Donny (Feb 10, 2007)

nothing special mossberg 835 with a rhino .680 choke


----------



## dognducks (Feb 10, 2007)

here are my two.
first one is a benelli nova with a xxfull comp-n-choke.
the second is a .50 cal omega with a 3x9 50 mm scope on it. it'll reach out and touch a gobbler from one of my treestands at 150 yards or maybe even more


----------



## oldcrowe (Feb 11, 2007)

remington 870 super mag
23 inch barrel
choate stock
670 kicks choke
dipped in hardwoods green
red dot scope
pattern GREAT with win extend range  #5's in 3 1/2


----------

